# Grass snake in my pon!?!? :)



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

hi. we woke up earlier this week to find a baby grass snake in one of the small nature ponds we have along the edge of our garden:gasp:. at the moment, i would assume he is only 10inches long. he is feeding on some of the tadpoles have have in the pond at the moment and he seems to like it in there!!!  is it a good idea to put down some logs and other bits as hides??? will he stay there as he gets older??? i am so excited!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

He/she is likely to stay there as long as a food supply exists,a hide is never a bad idea though,it may encourage him to stay a little longer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

If its a baby then there is a good chance there are more about, if you want to encourage more to come you can lay down some corrugated metal and provide some locations to bask (some nice flat stones in the sun should do the trick). As Barry said, so long as there is food available then they should keep returning : victory:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

oh :O!! thanks  i probs will do . but i wont check to see if more are around as i dont want to scare them off


----------

